# How is everyone doing feb 20th



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have been busy and away for a while. I have had a lot go on recently, but as Evie pointed out it was time for a how everyone is doing thread, which of course I am constantly wondering about others here.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric, its great to see you back after all this time!My IBS is kind of doing ok. Well, its pretty stable, so what more could i ask for?I have a cold though. Yet another one. 2 weeks ago i had laryngitis! Grrr...my darn immune system!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I dunno how I am doing. I don't want to think about it. Now I guess that could be a good thing and it could be a bad thing. Just haven't figured out which one and.......come to think of it.......I don't want to think about that either.LOLYou asked. I told. LOLBQ


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hey Eric...how are you? I'm feeling almost normal now after several years off the tapes..of course I'm still on maternity leave and life has its new challenges now baby James is 5 months old







I come back here every so often to see some old friends. How are things with you in Oregon?


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm new and I'm good. Glad to have found this site. 30 years of IBS and tried many many treatments. Some good some not so good, overall what works works for awhile but not forever. - - I have found the best thing is to go out and do what you can to live a normal life and be honest with people about your limitations and hang ups .... LIKE .. I DON'T CARE HOW cool flying through the Grand Canyon in a helicopter is ... If there is no toilet on board ,, I'm not going. - -Right now I am concentrating on eating well and working out at the gym 3 - 4 days a week - -. Seems stable right now for the most part . Good to talk about it .. Thanks


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Really good over her; still learning about what things still send me into high stress levels, but overall, really, really good and enjoyning new things.I hope you and your family are feeling good too.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

hidoing pretty well. IBS is doing fine for most part unless I do something stupid like eat at McDonalds twice in a row (which would throw a non-IBSer over the edge).considering how my life has kind of spun out of control, keeping the stress down. I've just taken on too many things from church and the non-profit I work with and am busy almost every day with them. and of course, all on top of my paying job. we still need a portland get together. keep thinking of orgainzing one but can not do anything until after mid-march when our big fundraiser is over. hope all is going well with you eric.nancy


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Glad you're here now more often too, Shawn.Obviously I've been having a terrible time with emotional ups & downs. The trigger has been the HMO stuff. They've denied everything. Our lives have basically been turned upsidedown. The good news is that I am getting more into dance than I was before and I think just the kinesthetic movement, itself, might help to heal my current woes. I get very tired as I did this evening, but I keep pushing myself because I know that creative dance is what keeps me going.I've lost a lot of weight....down 20 pounds from what I was a few weeks ago, but aside from the limbic system "disasters", I am doing better.Unfortunately, I can't afford therapy with Pat anymore. We can't afford anything much except for medication. We have to be able to somehow get through this year and then next year we can enroll in my family coverage at the hospital which is lots better than the HMO that has tried to destroy our life.How about you, Shawn? How are you doing? How is that group up in Seattle coming for ya? And hope your Lady is feeling better about herself, as well. It's never easy.I know you have friends with the same disorder that I have so I know that you're not judging me. Watch that coffee, now... ya hear?Oh... and I almost forgot... I've stepped up the self-hypno... often doing as many as 3 sessions per day because it helps the "D" so much and when my spirit is in the toilet, it gives me respite. Thanks for not giving up on me......  Love, Evie


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Welcome back Eric!I went to the GI doctor today and he said that he would write a letter supporting me in my disability claim.He didn't recommend Zelnorm to me because he though it would cause diarrhea and he wasn't confident in the drug.He recommended biofeedback.He said that i have a severe case of functional bowel disorder,Whatever that is???The problem is,my doctor doesn't have experience with biofeedback and i don't know if insurance would cover it.I'm not sure how to go about it or even where to start.Any advice would be greatly appreciated!Thankyou-Wendi-


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi EricA lot of time i haven't been there ...So it means that i'm doing well.







I have a lot of work too, so i have less time to look around.I'm still around 0 to 2 on the pain scale but it's good. I'm using a drug (Rivotril that is a benzodiazepine) for an other thing (my Tinnitus) and it's seems acting on my intestine. No D or C at all. Can eat anything i want (hot pepper, cookies, pizza,...). This drug is acting on the GABA receptor in the brain (there is certainly GABA receptors in the intestine) and so, increasing the entrance of chloride ions in the neurone (what i read ...), slowing down the brain (and so the intestine i think). It has some action on Tinnitus since the brain is slowing down and some studies showed that this annoying noise is generated by the brain itself when you have a earring loss (i have a earring loss in the high tone..).I hope everybody is doing well.Have a nice day.---------


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Haven't seen you around here much Bernard... glad to hear from you here again and hope all is well with you.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Iam really sorry I posted this and was not back sooner, somethings required my attension for a bit.Nikki, I am glad your doing well and hopefully over your cold. Stable is good.BQ, LOL, hope the bottom line is better though.Jane, I am really glad to hear that and I wish you the best and tickle the little ones toes for me.Wmtand, welcome to the forum, its been slow lately, but we will get her going again. If you have any questions ask away. I am glad your stable also. Have you tried hypnotherapy or CBT?Zay I am very pleased to hear that. I knew you would get better. and I hopeand am confident you will stay that way.nancy, glad your doing well and don't work to hard. I think I will be in Portland soon and will let youu and all now when, I would love for all of uss to get together. Staying busy is good, keeps your mind off the IBS, just make sure your body gets time to relax once in a while.Evie, send me an email as I wanted to get back to you sooner, I did not ignore you. We should talk on the phone yes? Wish you all the best, life iis not easy for sure. Bewitched, the zelnorm might do that for some. Biofeedback can be a good choice for cerrtain things. A funcional disorder is a classifcation of conditions in which IBS is one.Gastrointestinal Motility Disorders http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/motility.htm Functional gi disorders http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/bkgrnd.htm I am not sure where to start with the biofeedback. Send me an email where you live and I will look however. falcon###webpotential.comAre you opposed to hypnotherpy or cbt?I will try to help you out though and wish you the best.Bernard, I am glad things are okay and you come here once in a while, I like to see the old timers. I am glad also that some things are helping you. I hope you continuue to find answers and good health.Thanks everyone for the comments and I will be around more, not as much as the old days but more and willl start the forum back up with news and research. Thanks all and good health. I am truly sorry for the delay in posting.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hiya Eric,Im pretty much over my cold now. I stayed at my blokes on Thursday night, i think everyone else in his flat has it now as well!Stable is definately good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

I didn't stay at your friend's house, Nikki, but the cold found it's way to my house too....







Phone...Shawn... yes, that would be nice.... if you have a moment to spare in your very busy & hectic life, you know my number... and if I get a hankering to connect with you with my very busy & hectic life, I'll call you.... afternoons are always better for me and this week I have a funeral on Tuesday.Reducing the Lexapro to 5mg/daily and stepping up the hypno seem to be helping not only the IBS, but the emotional stuff as well. Feeling stable at present. If the teeter totter starts to sway again.... I am going to try very hard to be quiet....







Love, Evie


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi Eric,It's been a long time. Still doing extremely well. IBS is not much of a problem anymore, just a vague memory pretty much. Let's see, what is it? About 2 years now?I hope you are well. Hi to all my old BB friends and new members as well.AZ


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

The second time around with mike's tapes are helping much more, I also reduced my pepcid which i think was makeing me have D,it is one of the side effects. I only take one every once in a while. The only problem I really have right now is I have had the cold/throat crud and all the drainage is flaring up my bowel. I guess I need to take immodium and just take care. I have not taken very much immodium lately until I got this mess.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Eric,







I saw you over on the other thread and realized I hadn't checked in over here in a while. My son is doing pretty well. He seemed to have a few rough weeks (funny it was the anniversary of his diagnosis). He started the tapes over again and is back on track. As a matter of fact during the February vacation week, he stopped his meds all together. Unfortunately, he's not confident to try school without meds yet. Hopefully, over the summer he can get off of them entirely. He ran winter track and is doing spring track as well. We're all learning to live life in spite of IBS. I have a question for anyone who cares to answer. My son's toughest time is in the morning. Over the winter break, he had very little difficulty, slept late and was off the meds. As soon as he went back to school, he started back on the meds and for an entire week had to leave first period class to go to the bathroom. My question: do you find that if you mess up your "bathroom schedule" it makes things worse? Because he was sleeping later, his bathroom routine moved to later in the morning and that routine carried into the next week. Do you find that to be typical?


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi Eric, hope everyone is doing okay over here. I quit posting on the MP back in Sept. because of the new regime and constant fighting, it's amazing how a new person can become a member and completely take over and run older members away? Anyway I wanted to tell you,Mike and Marilyn that I am coming up on two years since starting Mike's tapes and have achieved about as complete a "cure" of IBS/D symptoms as I could ever pray for and do greatly appreciate the help. I sure advise anyone with IBS to buy Mike's tapes and see what kind of relief they can gain and the tapes have really helped in all aspects of my life. My anxiety and perfectionist attitudes have lessened to where I can actually enjoy life again, Thanks! Jackie, I noticed your post before writing this and tell your son to keep using the tapes for reinforcement, I look forward at bedtime to listening to my favorite tapes. As for the medicines, I wouldn't worry about making any kind of "goal" to stop the medicines if they are helpful and needed. Do whatever is necessary to have the best possible life, if your son's condition ever gets completely right without the meds then he will just quit taking them without really thinking about it. He can probably cause as much anxiety by insisting on not taking meds as he is trying to relieve. Just tell him to do what he feels safe and comfortable with and back him up! Best wishes all, Norb


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Norb, actually there have been days when he's "forgotten" to take his meds. That always pleases me if for nothing else it means it's not the focus of his life anymore.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi AZ!







Hi Norb!Good to 'see' ya both.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AZ and Norb...and BQ, Nikki, Jackie and Zay...and all..Was just going to reinforce what Norb said,Jackie. That is totally normal, and I myself have experienced this reshifting. Once he gets back into the school routine and listens to his favorite sessions from time to time, he will do fine. For me, it is one of those less and less type improvements, slowly but surely. Just think back to how he was a year ago, and compare to how he is now, then you can see it. And a year from now there will be more improvement. I find that when my schedule changes, this can happen, but you can regroup, and so he will.Norb, your kind words I will pass along to Mike as I am sure he will love to hear them!Take care everybody... Love, Marilyn


----------

